# Aggro and Hannya, my Campeiro Bulldogs



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

currently they´re 4 1/2 and 4 months old, aroundo 42-46 lbs each.

both are on rmb + yogurt + brewers yeast + garlic + fruits (ocasionally)








aggro, 2 months








hannya, 40 days








aggro 3 months, hannya 2 months

















about the race:

Buldogue Campeiro, Campeiro Bulldog, Brazilian bulldog


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Gorgeous puppies, I'm sure they'll be striking as adults!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

They are sooo cute. That's another breed I've never heard of. With all this talking about dog breeds I'm learning some new ones.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They are so dang cute together! Looking forward to watching them grow! Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! Gorgeous pups! I can't wait to see what they look like as they get older! Never heard of the breed.. pretty cool!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Very cute! I've actually seen 2 of those walk around our neighborhood...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your pups are just adorable!


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

well, for those interested to see what they look like all grown up:

hannya´s grampa:









hannya´s daddy:

















hannya´s mommy:


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

aggros dad:









mommy:


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

OH, they are beautiful. I want one.


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

Mollygirl said:


> OH, they are beautiful. I want one.


yeah, i fell in love with them, and working my way to get another female. 

they´re beautiful, rustic dogs that love the family.

I´ve had english and american bulldogs - i don´t know if I ´ve been lucky lucky, but all bullgoues i Had behave exactly the same way- obedient, love to "guard" the family. wherever we are - tv, pc, back yard, kitchen, garage, they´ll be there lying on the floor watching over us.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! Awesome dogs!


----------

